# What is the best out of box .300 WSM rifle?



## dirtgrinder

I need your help. I have collected to much info and can't find the rifle that I want. I thought that Savage bear hunter was the rifle until I found that it only held 2 in the mag. I'm looking for a Stainless Steel or equavalent to SS. It must be able to hold 3 in the mag. I don't need to know which caliber is the best long range shooter, I think that the .300 WSM will be my next caliber. Please give me your input on Brands and models that offer the 300 WSM. X-Bolt, 700, M70 etc. I thought Savage was the one for me but they don't have the capacity, unless you know of a Savage 300 WSM that does hold 3 or more in the mag. thanks


----------



## wurgs

Look at the Tikka. Very accurate, smoothest cycling bolt there is and reasonably priced. Only problem is they are very light guns so the 300wsm kicks pretty good. I put a Limbsaver recoil pad on mine and is much better.


----------



## Savage260

Are you planning on missing with the first 3 so you need a fourth? I think you need to worry about how the rifle fits and feels more so than how many rounds it holds. Although I have seen some higher cap detachable box mags and bottom metal for 700s.


----------



## KurtR

with the fat wsm i think that you will need to but some kind of dbm on what ever you get to get more than 3 rounds. Maybe the remm 5r police might come with it already.


----------



## dirtgrinder

Reply to Savage 260. I think 3 rounds is just right but I don't want to try and feed that third round with a full 2 round magazine. I want to be able to chamber the round with the bolt and go. That will only leave me with one round left in magazine.


----------



## Savage260

I hear ya, just giving a little good natured teasing. The black berry won't let me use the smileys. The Savage Mod 12 VLP DBM holds 4.


----------



## driggy

Most will hold 3. Just feed one in the chamber and push the top one in the mag down so it doesn't feed.


----------



## Savage260

driggy, I think he just explained that is what he doesn't want to do. I don't like walking around with one in the pipe either.


----------



## southdakbearfan

You will either have to go with a detacheable box magazine, or a standard 300 win mag if you want more in the mag.


----------



## Fullboar

The Sako 85 has a DBM and holds 4 rounds of 300wsm (in the mag).
They are not a cheap rifle but IMHO you can not get a better out of the box rifle.
Guaranteed sub MOA with 5 shots (not 3) @ 100yds even with there light sporter barrels.
Have a look at one the whole rifle is just a high quality rig.

http://www.sako.fi/sako85models.php?synthss
http://www.sako.fi/pdf/specs/85SyntheticSS.pdf

Or you could try a Tikka T3 Lite they hold 3 rounds of 300wsm in the mag (DBM).
They are also made by Sako but not quite as nice but IMHO they are a lot better then most rifles in that price range.
If I cant afford the Sako I would buy the Tikka.

http://www.tikka.fi/t3models.php?litess ... a#pagedown
http://www.tikka.fi/pdf/specs/LiteStainless.pdf


----------



## hunter244

I have a Tika in the 300 WSM and really like it. It is light and kicks but as far as accuracy it is great.


----------



## driggy

Well missed the 3 in the box thing. The best 300WSM that will hold 3 in the mag is the the Kimber 8400. Spendy, but have seen them on sale for around $800 this time of the year. Custom gun for only slightly more than regular gun price. Good on recoil too.


----------



## Savage260

I thought you could just buy a kimber over the counter? I never think of them as "custom" just "over priced".


----------



## driggy

Ok, will try it again. Custom QUALITY at a SLIGHTLY higher than regular price. A 8400 goes for $1100 and the Montana goes for a $100 more. Last year around this time to around March, Scheels in Fargo had them on clearance for $300 off that, or in other terms, the same price as a Remington 700. If your looking at the bottom of the 700 series or at a Savage, they will be higher. If you are looking for a mid to upper 700, Tikka Browning, etc, they can be had for the same money and are definitely worth it. I paid $675 for my 84M a few years ago. Actually it was slightly cheaper thana 700BDL, has better wood, better barrel, lighter, hardly kicks at all, and is an easier rifle to haul around.


----------



## KurtR

lighter and hardly kicks? tell me how this gun can defy physics of recoil. and they are not custom quality as any thing mass produced can not reach the level of a custom gun maker can.


----------



## Longshot

KurtR said:


> lighter and hardly kicks? tell me how this gun can defy physics of recoil. and they are not custom quality as any thing mass produced can not reach the level of a custom gun maker can.


I believe he is talking about felt recoil. Felt recoil is a personal thing. How well a rifle fits a person will usually determine "felt" recoil.


----------



## KurtR

thats what i was kind of getting at so to say no kick might not be the same for the next guy. but lighter usally does not help with recoil in any way


----------



## Centerfire

I never understood the alure of the 300 wsm - since short mags are usually done to reduce the length of the receiver and correspondingly the weight of the gun. The standard 300 win mag is approximately the same length as a 30-06 so the weight savings is minimal. I have a Tika Superlight (fluted barrell) in 300 Win Mag that weighs 5.8 pounds and I don't give up rounds in the magazine. As far as percieved kick, the lighter the rifle the greater the kick because of reduced weight resistance.


----------



## Savage260

All that being said, the Savage 12 is still the best choice oke: , but I don't think the OP is planning on coming back to tell us what he decided.


----------



## Longshot

Savage260 said:


> All that being said, the Savage 12 is still the best choice oke: , but I don't think the OP is planning on coming back to tell us what he decided.


I agree, I think the Savage is tough to beat for both accuracy and price.


----------



## Vlad dracule

the best out of box has been my winchester factory extreme conditions 300wsm,out of the box she put three rounds in in one ragged hole,second and new favorite is my Nosler custom model 48 sporter also in 300wsm.Killed a monster 8 pointer in 2010 with the winchester, :bop: one shot with 180 grain winchester ammo.this has been my favorite round for the last ten years .regards to all, Marc


----------



## SniperPride

I dont want to start a war, but why not just go with the regular 300 wmg. I loved mine and never saw benefits to using the shorty.


----------



## Savage260

I am guessing to keep it in a short action. Pride, I get the gunsmith part, but what does a firearms expert do?


----------



## SniperPride

Savage260 said:


> I am guessing to keep it in a short action. Pride, I get the gunsmith part, but what does a firearms expert do?


Just walk around and cycle guns mainly :wink:


----------



## Savage260

Is that just certain weapons, or all weapons?


----------



## cory.loos

Ive shot a decent amount of factory rounds through mine. Nothing grouped like I wanted it to. Reloads with Barnes 168 txs, reloader 19. For some reason it liked that. 1/4 groups at a 100yrds. The winchester xp3 (the newer load from winchester) was horrible. 3-4 inch groups at a 100 yrds. Blue power shock soft points from federal were good. 1inch at 100 yrds. But the soft point on a deer the exit hole was a volleyball.


----------



## mrb

the answer will depend on your budget
many custom rifle maker now make line run models, that shoot little group, but they cost

selling guns for 10+ years, over 17,000 gun during that time
remington, and savage always won the war on best out of box accuracy
BUT 90% of all gun have ONE load bullet powder combo that will shoot small groups with
finding that is the real key

your best bet is to get a name brand gun that fits you first
then start shooting it with all different loads till you are happy with how it shoots!


----------



## Bore.224

Check out the Winchester 70 Coyote lite , I think this would be nice in 300WSM?


----------



## Plainsman

I have a Browning stainless stalker with some smith work on it. I like it, but if I was buying today I would go with the Thompson Center Venture simply for the 5R rifled barrel, and the reputation of Thompson Center.


----------

